# whos your favorite rapper



## srh88 (Jul 22, 2012)

i got 2... both because they dont rap lies haha 
[video=youtube;Igt-jW4e8ts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Igt-jW4e8ts[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 22, 2012)

then
[video=youtube;CkzIZWhZ8XA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkzIZWhZ8XA[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 22, 2012)

somethin from atmosphere with a little more tempo
[video=youtube;N-9nbwHQPKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-9nbwHQPKA[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 22, 2012)

The second guy. Shit's fresh.

[video=youtube;bHpw6CzprNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHpw6CzprNY[/video]


----------



## bostoner (Jul 22, 2012)

I miss story time rappers. Now its mostly a bunch of random thoughts that rhyme. Here's one of the best. Also love me some slick rick.
[video=youtube;_ilLFYTC_t8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ilLFYTC_t8[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jul 22, 2012)

OK..... ignore me since I admit to having limited taste in current music..

my fav rapper.. the one who quits and realizes more money in tv then singing


and we NEVER HEAR FROM THEM AGAIN...


that or... 


weird Al.. Amish paradise


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;szd1qi3ymQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szd1qi3ymQs&amp;feature=plcp[/video]
Don Trip


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;sqk_l_TuE0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqk_l_TuE0I&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;tDX2eB3IdV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDX2eB3IdV8[/video]
eazy-e the greatest rapper of all time


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;Jit-2mWLXiI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jit-2mWLXiI[/video]


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 23, 2012)

Some Big Pun!!!!!!!!!!!

[video=youtube_share;7cs5J3CkRao]http://youtu.be/7cs5J3CkRao[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;eZzYSf6Xe94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZzYSf6Xe94[/video]


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 23, 2012)

my favorite rapper is a dead rapper.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 23, 2012)

mine is cling wrap.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 23, 2012)

srh88 said:


> [video=youtube;eZzYSf6Xe94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZzYSf6Xe94[/video]


I remember when eydea beat Ali Vegas in a battle rap competition years ago..


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 23, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> mine is cling wrap.


Generic brand or Reynolds brand?


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 23, 2012)

reynolds cuz generic is so european.


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 23, 2012)

Slug is my dude cool cat dont really fuck with his music tho...


----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2012)

you people need to open your mind up to some music.. i listen to everything except cuntry, i know i spelled it wrong.. grew up on rock but theres one problem, all the good old rock bands stopped making good music, i like some new rock.. black keys, cage the elephant, modest mouse, arctic monkeys and so on.. but open your minds..


----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2012)

blaze1camp said:


> Slug is my dude cool cat dont really fuck with his music tho...


id definitely chill with slug.. pick his brain and see whats in that head of his, his lyrics are crazy good i want to know whats behind them


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 23, 2012)

srh88 said:


> you people need to open your mind up to some music.. i listen to everything except cuntry, i know i spelled it wrong.. grew up on rock but theres one problem, all the good old rock bands stopped making good music, i like some new rock.. black keys, cage the elephant, modest mouse, arctic monkeys and so on.. but open your minds..


Not a lot of people can stomach listening to different kinds of music. I listen to, write, and play brutal ass death metal, and still like some rap, classical, country (has to have some sick picking). Never liked blues and have only been exposed to a tiny bit of jazz, most of which was from metal. The only rap I like is the shit with brutal, yet smart lyrics over some slamming beats, which is rare anymore so the main rap I like is from the late 80's to mid 90's.

[video=youtube;GH8oHvOmqZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GH8oHvOmqZE[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;OAPbnY2uuvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAPbnY2uuvA[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;QkmQDLNrNzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkmQDLNrNzM[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2012)

i play too.. mostly blues haha, you just aint heard the right blues. you know black sabbath started as a blues band right? 
[video=youtube;JoXoCVicwZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoXoCVicwZs[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah, I was aware of that. That's more rocking blues with trumpets and shit. I guess when I think of real blues I think sloooow rhythm section with cookie cutter solos. I do like the more faster tempo blues styles.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Yeah, I was aware of that. That's more rocking blues with trumpets and shit. I guess when I think of real blues I think sloooow rhythm section with cookie cutter solos. I do like the more faster tempo blues styles.


yeah i get that, i like a lot of old harmonica blues though.. without the harmonica E A Bm chords get old quick


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 23, 2012)

srh88 said:


> id definitely chill with slug.. pick his brain and see whats in that head of his, his lyrics are crazy good i want to know whats behind them


Grew up in MN when he used to work at Electric Fetus used to chop it up every time i went in there to cop some records...real down to earth even when they started to blow up...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 23, 2012)

Flashback.
When your new album coming out? Is it different? Is it dope? Where yo perm?

[video=youtube;aXa6Rjj_pXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXa6Rjj_pXU[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;FdizL4on-Rc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdizL4on-Rc[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;XfkDnsxc-zE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfkDnsxc-zE[/video]


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;qtyoxfMk_Ec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtyoxfMk_Ec&amp;feature=plcp[/video]
[h=1]The Anchormen Ft. Fancy Ray & AbhiNav - Doors[/h]


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;8YJgRG1P5qk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YJgRG1P5qk&amp;feature=my_watch_later_videos&amp; list=WL673A5ADA557A67BE[/video]

[h=1]J Boog - Let It Blaze [/h]


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jul 23, 2012)

A dead one?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;eF6cfHkbwfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eF6cfHkbwfE[/video]
this ones cool


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;dR9GRK9vrlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR9GRK9vrlU[/video]
by far ludacris's best


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 23, 2012)

Dude busted out the ESHAM ( East Side Hoes And Money) and Dayon family.. HA HA Thats some hard core Detroit shit!


----------



## billy2011 (Jul 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSh1dLlBaHw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izYHIcLVzIw&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9lNbNGbo24&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOJqlIfClu4&feature=BFa&list=PLD1663E549665573A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBZJKTIojLg&feature=BFa&list=PLD1663E549665573A
Your welcome  
Sorry im not sure on how to get video to show.


----------



## balactus (Jul 23, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> [video=youtube;dR9GRK9vrlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR9GRK9vrlU[/video]
> by far ludacris's best


Love smoking to this song.


----------



## balactus (Jul 23, 2012)

billy2011 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSh1dLlBaHw
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izYHIcLVzIw&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9lNbNGbo24&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOJqlIfClu4&feature=BFa&list=PLD1663E549665573A
> ...


Take the last letters after the first = sign in your links and put them between [youtube] *CODE* [/youtube]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2012)

this dude isnt my favorite rapper but this is one of my favorite songs 
[video=youtube;QV9Vcc1j0EQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QV9Vcc1j0EQ[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2012)

he looks like a pedophile but hes a good rapper 
[video=youtube;7r0KpWMNxnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7r0KpWMNxnM[/video]
he comes in on that song eventually.. hes a beast
EDIT... bout 1:30 into it
jedi mind tricks with ra the rugged man


----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;564d3daeP-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=564d3daeP-0[/video]


----------



## balactus (Jul 23, 2012)

I am mostly into hip hop but there are times I enjoy my rock. Here are some songs from some hip hop artists I enjoy. Some may be an acquired taste but don't hate , there's no Riff Raff or Chief Keef here lol.

Necro is probably going to be an acquired taste, placed under horrorcore spitting his unique death raps.


[youtube]W7nFkKNxX9Y[/youtube]

And a more recent release.
[youtube]ufj-yilQqa8[/youtube]

And another couple vids from other favs of mine.

Army of the Pharaohs
[youtube]6wLtLAEbw3w[/youtube]

Rhyme Asylum
[youtube]xh5TxAfwUrA[/youtube]

I like lyricism not repetitive bullshit that poor rhyme schemes and overly used subjects. Everyone rapping about ass and titties, drugs, and guns don't have any creativity these days. I'd love to listen about ass and titties all day, but it gets boring if its the same shit with no spin on it.


----------



## balactus (Jul 23, 2012)

srh88 said:


> [video=youtube;564d3daeP-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=564d3daeP-0[/video]


Lol you SOB beat me to the punch. Great selections. Love JMT. Not a huge RA fan I think his style is an acquired taste. I do like him in the collabs I have heard him on though like Uncommon Valor.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2012)

balactus said:


> Lol you SOB beat me to the punch. Great selections. Love JMT. Not a huge RA fan I think his style is an acquired taste. I do like him in the collabs I have heard him on though like Uncommon Valor.


used to listen to a lot of necro and all them .. heres a good song
[video=youtube;_l9bpT4pX84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_l9bpT4pX84[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2012)

and one more for your ears..
[video=youtube;0OFJQBjiAOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OFJQBjiAOc[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;HgAYAHovklk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgAYAHovklk[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;OH07LqNTmjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53GrVNFArHQ[/video]


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 23, 2012)

Necro has been trying to get on the Howard Stern show for years I guess he's a big fan but Howard doesnt know him or his music so he doesnt find him interesting which makes sense because you have to really listen to a Necro album to even know who he is.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Necro has been trying to get on the Howard Stern show for years I guess he's a big fan but Howard doesnt know him or his music so he doesnt find him interesting which makes sense because you have to really listen to a Necro album to even know who he is.


hes underground but made it... hes a complete weirdo who owns a label, he made his money from rapping about murder 
[video=youtube;dtuuChmB8Ac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtuuChmB8Ac[/video]


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;Lg-1j3zMFEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lg-1j3zMFEg&amp;list=FL1hm_6PqGZ9r9VMtwEhSLEQ&amp;index=8&amp;fea ture=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## balactus (Jul 23, 2012)

I've heard Our Life and That's Coke, both great songs. Our Life is keepin it real and That's Coke well I all I gotta say is "That's not gun powder on the dash..".

A friend of mine tried getting me into Cage but I just couldn't. I am sure you've heard of Celph Titled. Probably my favorite when it comes to lyricism. So clever.

[youtube]uoxQB4GDFZM[/youtube]

I think Apathy said he was trying to get a tour going with the DGZ or maybe I am thinking of Jedi Mind. Either way seeing both would be great.

Block McCloud, Celph Titled, RA
[youtube]TWoXexJphwo[/youtube] 

"I bring a hammer to a slow jam,
throw wrenches in your program,
nail gun through both hands,
screwdrivers in your throat, DAMN"


----------



## balactus (Jul 23, 2012)

srh88 said:


> hes underground but made it... hes a complete weirdo who owns a label, he made his money from rapping about murder
> [video=youtube;dtuuChmB8Ac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtuuChmB8Ac[/video]


He definitely has made it on his own. Resurrecting his own label doing all the work on his own tracks. But the general population can't handle music like this so they took his albums out of Best Buy. I really don't like how sheltered people are.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2012)

about record labels lol
[video=youtube;DH4CzJlEegU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DH4CzJlEegU[/video]


----------



## balactus (Jul 23, 2012)

Bah Immortal Technique I don't know what it is about him but I never liked him. But good message.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;xmch2Ip6wv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmch2Ip6wv8[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2012)

balactus said:


> Bah Immortal Technique I don't know what it is about him but I never liked him. But good message.


immortal just raps about the government and stuff, hes also real lyrical.. you just gotta get past dance with the devil


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 23, 2012)

srh88 said:


> hes underground but made it... hes a complete weirdo who owns a label, he made his money from rapping about murder
> [video=youtube;dtuuChmB8Ac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtuuChmB8Ac[/video]


yeah I know who he is I heard his stuff years ago when I used to listen to Non Phixon


----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;ToTRFS-6eUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToTRFS-6eUs[/video]


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;QbWE3UXTicQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbWE3UXTicQ&amp;feature=my_liked_videos&amp;list=L L1hm_6PqGZ9r9VMtwEhSLEQ[/video]

_*Listen to my nephew...*_


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 23, 2012)

Heres the Non Phixon song I used to bump back in the day!!

[video=youtube_share;zpaY-wRNSW4]http://youtu.be/zpaY-wRNSW4[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2012)

blaze1camp said:


> [video=youtube;QbWE3UXTicQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbWE3UXTicQ&amp;feature=my_liked_videos&amp;list=L L1hm_6PqGZ9r9VMtwEhSLEQ[/video]
> 
> _*Listen to my nephew...*_


that person got good lyrics.. just got a real un-original flow


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 23, 2012)

thanks for listen...


----------



## balactus (Jul 23, 2012)

srh88 said:


> [video=youtube;ToTRFS-6eUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToTRFS-6eUs[/video]



[youtube]F8726Ig_xg4[/youtube]

"R.I.P. Big L, you set the standard for my frame of lyricism,
say your name and my missiles hit 'em."

But on the subject of Immortal Technique, I think you are right, after I heard Dances with the Devil I just never liked him and this has been since high school like 6 or 7 years ago.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2012)

immortal technique with jmt
[video=youtube;4X3AhL7l0bc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4X3AhL7l0bc[/video]
im pretty sure this is a freestyle too


----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;Bb3gB-qY2bQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb3gB-qY2bQ[/video]


----------



## upall (Jul 29, 2012)

EMINEM !!
No need to think about an other name


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 30, 2012)

nainaa999 said:


> i like honey singh the punjabi song rapper


why not Haji Springer? he is punjabi I believe and he wears a cool grill


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 30, 2012)

srh88 said:


> [video=youtube;Bb3gB-qY2bQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb3gB-qY2bQ[/video]


I like dance with the devil and chupacabra.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 30, 2012)

srh88 said:


> [video=youtube;Bb3gB-qY2bQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb3gB-qY2bQ[/video]


*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to srh88 again.





*


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 30, 2012)

my favorite rapper/song
[video=youtube_share;dF_hLH6f6ck]http://youtu.be/dF_hLH6f6ck[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Jul 31, 2012)

^^^^^
u just like that song cuz it says fresno in the beginning.
[video=youtube;QpoQFj67cIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpoQFj67cIs[/video]


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 31, 2012)

childish gambino


----------



## srh88 (Jul 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;gjInI_Lgpm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjInI_Lgpm4[/video]
might of already posted this but fuck it.. i like it


----------



## Derple (Aug 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4UgEL2aEhI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JZom_gVfuw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWbXQQG9B6c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj1dATFMMiM

I can't say I have a favourite, just a favourite group of songs haha.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 5, 2012)

"Get strangled, fuckin' wit this pimpin, hot as Lipton, Dre J. Simpson"
[video=youtube_share;zpILw-M4NTk]http://youtu.be/zpILw-M4NTk[/video]


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 5, 2012)

biglungs said:


> ^^^^^
> u just like that song cuz it says fresno in the beginning.
> [video=youtube;QpoQFj67cIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpoQFj67cIs[/video]


lol naw, I used to live in the Bay Area for many years and discovered Mac Dre. he spits some real talk.


----------



## BA142 (Aug 5, 2012)

Canibus is ill......lyrically nobody can touch him 

[video=youtube;L3rPeVvte0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3rPeVvte0U[/video]


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 5, 2012)

j cole and childish gambino


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 5, 2012)

srh88 said:


> somethin from atmosphere with a little more tempo
> [video=youtube;N-9nbwHQPKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-9nbwHQPKA[/video]


Love me some atmosphere. You can't believe and sevens travels are fucking awesome albums.


----------



## budman111 (Aug 12, 2012)

blu rum 13


----------



## 7tao (Aug 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;WSb3gkqqSpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSb3gkqqSpo&amp;feature=my_liked_videos&amp;list=L Ls3Rc2pWX1mHrAuFbq0xe_g[/video]
MF GRIMM!


----------



## biglungs (Aug 12, 2012)

Rich the factor


----------

